# Is the blu-ray version of star trek worth it



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

would it be worth the money to get the blu-ray version of startrek instead of the dvd version


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

jim1174 said:


> would it be worth the money to get the blu-ray version of startrek instead of the dvd version


Not trying to over simplify my answer but if you want a better picture and sound then yes. That said I'll assume you have a HD display and an external speaker setup (eg. 5.1).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jim,

I purchased the set (I assume we are talking about TNG?) and have watched one of them so far. I have not seen the DVD versions in a long time, but I did not have any complaints about the quality of the movie.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are talking about the box set of BR discs from the first Star Trek movies I would say...probably not. I thought The Wrath of Kahn was a good transfer but the rest were way below any BR standard I have seen before. Beware.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks as though I may have misinterpreted the question.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries Jeff - and I agree with Jack. The "original" Star Trek movies did not transfer well IMO - I have seen 2 of them and they just did not look good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'd have to agree also. If we are talking TNG... I also didn't have any qualms with the blu ray PQ. I guess the thing I always find disappointing about some of those older movies is that the audio doesn't hold up to the insanely rich and dynamic presentations we've grown accustomed to with newer releases. Not always the case, tho!


----------



## Bluehinder (Jan 23, 2013)

The BD set is outstanding, a must have.


----------

